# Boost Gauge



## NAudiNitz (Apr 8, 2007)

I just bought a 00 A6 2.7T. and I am looking for a boost gauge. cheap is good. but also good quality. i saw one online that was on another a6 where it was in place of the vent on left side of the cluster...well anyone know where to get a boost gauge. i am open minded.


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Boost Gauge (NAudiNitz)*

id go with an AWE gauge, everyone i know with an audi has one and they seem to be pleased (and it comes with the vent slats as well, very clean). 
i dont think its cheap though...around 230


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Boost Gauge (Blue20thAE)*

I believe the AWE gauge setup is for the A4/S4 interior. Not sure if it will fit into our vents.


----------



## NAudiNitz (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Boost Gauge (Blue20thAE)*

do you have a link or know where to get the AWE gauge...i saw the vent style on an a6 pic from cardomain.com and it was super clean looking. it would be worth the 230. its the vent on the dash to the left of the cluster right? thanks!


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Boost Gauge (NAudiNitz)*

http://www.awe-tuning.com/page...rvent
i have been told that this will fit the A6...im hoping its correct (i want to get my pops one for his A6 Sline). while i put my boost gauge in myself, i have no idea how to run the vac line for the 2.7t (mines a 1.8t), or if you'd need different hardware. 
maybe call AWE and make sure all is well before ordering? if not, Auto Assets in Powell, Ohio could answer your questions I'm sure. They know everything about Audis and carry this gauge as well.


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Boost Gauge (Blue20thAE)*

http://www.awe-tuning.com/page...AQ=49
here's the install instructions...i dont have time to look through them but there may be some insight in there


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

man there is too many to look through. what car has the in vent boost gauge?


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (joemamma)*

B6 A4 1.8T
I emailed AWE to see if this would work in a A6. My initial thoughts are that it will not. Waiting to hear back from AWE....


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Boost Gauge (NAudiNitz)*

Just got a response from AWE. They said there is not enough room behind the vent to install the gauge. They tried it without success.


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Boost Gauge (Uberhare)*

damn...then i guess a pillar pod would look cleanest in an audi?
that sucks that it fits the A4 but not the A6


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Boost Gauge (Blue20thAE)*

careful with the A-pillar gauge pod......you have the air bag to deal with.


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Boost Gauge (Uberhare)*

if im not mistaken, the airbag deploys from the top of the pillar, so if you installed the pod near the base of the column (which would look better anyway) it should be fine.
idk what type of gauge would match best though (im used to using Autometer, VDO, etc. to match GTI cluster).


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.42draftdesigns.com/ might help you with the gauge. Or talk to AWE.


----------

